# DynDns einrichten



## well (24. Juni 2003)

Also ich hab nen Account bei DynDns eingerichtet.
Ich hab nen Apache laufen aber wie kann ich nun meine Seite
erreichen über den DynDns acccount well.dyndns.org 
Ich kann mein account pingen zwar mit ip und mit name.
Desweiteren unterstützt mein Modem den DynDns Dienst denke ich zumindest. Also hab ich unter DNS dies hier eingegeben well.dyndns.org 
Was muss ich noch machen damit es funktioniert??

MFG
well


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juni 2003)

Anleitung lesen - gibt's bei DynDNS auch bestimmt.

1) Apache confen, an den Host binden + Port angeben
2) Wenn Router vorhanden, Port 80 forwarden
3) Firewall am Zielrechner ändern / abstellen.


----------



## well (25. Juni 2003)

*OK*

Hy
Ich hab den Account well.dyndns.org habe diesen bei der konfiguration bzw. Installation vom Apachen angegeben.
Ich kann meine IP pingen ich kann mein Account pingen aber wenn ich mit dem Browser auf well.dyndns.org gehe geht nichts wieso??
Ich hab keine Firewall aktive und der Apache läuft auch.
Was muss ich sonst noch konfigurieren??

MFG
well


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juni 2003)

Du musst den Apache an deine IP / Host binden.

Wo/Wie steht in der httpd.conf des Apaches.


----------



## Walker (26. Juni 2003)

*nicht schlagen .... bitte !!*

... aber ich habe das gleiche problem und bekomme es nicht gelöst. 

habe den apache 2.x erfolgreich installiert, ist ja auch nicht soo schwer. bei dndns habe ich eine url (http://www.name.ath.cx) auf meine Provider IP legen lassen. upgedated wird das ganze mit direct update. 

aber was ich auch anstelle... ich komme über das internet nicht auf meinen server! ping funkt einwandfrei und die conf bin ich nun schon zig mal durchgegangen. kann mir bitte jemand den entscheideneden rat geben ? habe hier auch schon die SuFu benutzt, aber leider ohne erfolg. 

danke euch im voraus ... Walker

EDIT:

Problem erkannt und gelöst!EDIT:


----------



## Rentnerheld (4. August 2003)

Hi Walker,
ich muss sagen, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Deshalb fände ich es ganz hilfreich, wenn Du uns auch sagen würdest, wie Du das Problem gelöst hast...

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Micha


----------

